# Quad unterstützung bei Spielen



## mcriedel93 (22. Februar 2009)

*Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Welche aktuellen Spiele nutzen überhaupt 4 Kerne aus ? Teilweise ist ein DualCore genausoschnell oder schneller als ein neuer Quad.


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

nö, das war mal. crysis, fc2, fsx, aoc, und eigentlich alle neuen spiele profitieren von nem quad. gibt hier auch irgendwo schon ein thread dazu.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Also Crysis nutzt 4 Kerne nicht effektiv. Das neue Empire: Total War nutzt 4 Kerne effektiv, ebenso wie GTA 4, Far Cry 2 und Supreme Commander (glaub ich) und noch einige andere Spiele. Viele (ältere) Spiele profitieren nicht effektiv von Quads (ich sag mal unter 20 %) und manche gar nicht. Zukünftig werden vermehrt Spiele erscheinen, die Quads effektiv nutzen und sogar für max. Details voraussetzen (ARMA 2 und OFP 2 sind sicher 2 davon). Eigentlich kann man davon ausgehen, dass jedes zukünftige CPU-lastige Spiel 4 Kerne effektiv nutzen wird.


----------



## Sash (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

ähm doch.. also bei crysis. gibt dazu schon ein thread hier wo das getestet wurde, und es gibt kaum ein game was dadurch nicht schneller läuft und crysis lief def. schneller was ich auch bestätigen kann. war irgendwas zwischen 5-10fps, was bei crysis einiges ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Na ja, auf 800x600, also in einer praxisfernen Auflösung. In 1.280x1.024 profitiert Crysis immerhin noch mit 12,4 Prozent (laut PCGH). 

Crysis: Quad-Core bis zu 23 Prozent schneller als Dual-Core -

Wenn du Crysis mal mit GTA 4 vergleichst weisst du warum man sagt, dass Crysis nicht effektiv profitiert. GTA 4 profitiert auflösungsunabhängig mit durchschnittlich 50 %. 

GTA 4 (PC): Benchmark-Test mit 13 CPUs - GTA 4,CPU, Quad Core, Benchmark, Test Grand Theft Auto

Far Cry 2 mit durchschnittlich 30 %.

Far Cry 2: Benchmark-Test mit Grafikkarten und CPUs - Far Cry 2, Test, Benchmark


----------



## Sash (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

grade bei crysis ist jeder % punkt wichtig, und da ist 10-23% nix bei dir? klar, neuere spiele nutzen das mehr aus.. aber immerhin.


----------



## Bullvai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

hallo wollte hier mal wieder nachfragen welche spiele bisher quad core ausnutzen und welche bald kommen.Weiß einer vieleicht ne gute liste?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Ich kann dir mal so meine Messungen listen (kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):

• Aion
• Anno 1404
• ArmA 2
• Borderlands
• CMR Dirt
• CMR Dirt 2
• Crysis
• Crysis Warhead
• Dawn of War II
• Dragon Age Origins
• Empire Total War
• Fallout 3
• Far Cry 2
• Ghostbusters
• Grand Theft Auto 4
• HAWX
• Left 4 Dead
• Left 4 Dead 2
• Mass Effect
• NfS Shift
• NfS Undercover
• Prototype
• Race Driver Grid
• Resident Evil 5
• Riddick AoDA
• Risen
• Sims 3
• SupCom
• WiC
• WoW


----------



## Bullvai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

THX das ist doch schon mal ne gute liste 
Jetzt wäre noch interesant in wie weit kommende Spiele einen Quad nutzen können.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Kommende Spiele werden sicherlich FAST alle einen Quad nutzen, Dualcore für Spiele ist der Tage murks. Zukünftige Spiele werden wahrscheinlich auch 6 und 8 Kerne nutzen. Anno 1404 kann zb. so weit ich weiß 8 Kerne ausnutzen, und Profitiert auch von HT.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kommende Spiele werden sicherlich FAST alle einen Quad nutzen, Dualcore für Spiele ist der Tage murks. Zukünftige Spiele werden wahrscheinlich auch 6 und 8 Kerne nutzen. Anno 1404 kann zb. so weit ich weiß 8 Kerne ausnutzen, und Profitiert auch von HT.



"murks" würde ich absolut nicht sagen, es gibt immernoch kein Spiel, welches so ordentlich programmiert ist, dass es vier Quads _sinnvoll_ ausnutzt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

GTA4 legt von 3 auf 4 Kerne zu, Prototype und Anno 1404 ebenfalls. Bei einem Spiel vier Kerne auszulasten ist ohnehin schwierig, da sich schlicht nicht alles parallelisieren lässt.


----------



## Niamne (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Anno 1404 kann theoretisch auch mehr als 8 Kerne ausnutzen, laut Interview, was ich gelesen habe. Wie gesagt, Theorie!


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das FC2 laut Ubi auch 8Kerne unterstützen soll, stand irgendwann mal in der GS


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

World of Warcraft wird nicht von 4 kernen ünterstützt sondern nur 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Du kannst die AffinityMask ändern, mit genügend Add-ons freut sich WoW über Quads. "Nackt" jedoch nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Das macht aber kaum was aus.Vieleicht wenn man 30 Addons drauf hat aber soviel haben nichtmahls der obere Durchschnitt, dazu zählen dann auch nur Addons die Dinge automatisch speichern.Was ist Affinity Mask?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Eine Affinity Mask bestimmt, welcher Thread/Worker Job auf welchem Kern arbeitet. Bei Wow sind es von Haus aus die beiden ersten Kerne, die das OS angibt. Daher auch die Probleme mit SMT: Kern #0 ist ein echter, Kern #1 aber der virtuelle von Kern #0. Läuft alles auf #0 und #1, sinken die Fps. Ergo SMT abschalten oder die Affinity Mask so setzen, dass WoW auf Kern #0 und #2 läuft, also den beiden ersten echten.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Aber dadurch läuft es doch nicht auf 4 Kernen oder profitiert davon.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quad unterstützung bei Spielen*

mit dem addon TweakWow kann man dies automatisch beim WoW start erledigen lassen, sprich wow alle 4 kerne zuweisen.
WoW startet dann autom. auf 4 Kernen und lastet diese bis zu 60% aus bei einem 9550@3,4 ghz.
meistens schwankt die auslastung jedoch bei ~15-25% je kern.

insgesammt läuft wow dadurch flüssiger, eine höhere durchschnitts fps wird gehalten, der erzeugte fps gewinn liegt bei ca 5 fps (in meinem fall), ingame fps-schwankungen werden minimiert.


----------

